# How long from factory to UK



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Well it is now 3 weeks since my car left quality control and it is still in Germany. It won't make the 4 weeks from factory to dealer at this rate. How long has anyone waited for their car to arrive? I talked to a salesman ( mine is on holiday) a few days ago and he 'thought it was at Emden'
This is taking all the joy out of getting my car  
If you guys who have just left the factory get yours before me I will be really really upset!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

I can only assume Xmas has delayed it, I would have expected it before now. Most other forums looks to be about a week to 10 days from factory to dealer. Very odd.


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I would be interested in whether any other people with build week 51 have got their car yet. I know SpaceMonkey's is at the dealer. My car is coming via Emden.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I would be interested in whether any other people with build week 51 have got their car yet. I know SpaceMonkey's is at the dealer. My car is coming via Emden.


I know it does not help but I am on week 3. My car is in paint shop now but will be in QC on S'day, I can keep updates from them, but im expecting it to be at my dealer for early feb at the latest.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

My wife's car has a build date of 11th Jan (Monday) and has moved from Panel Shop yesterday to Paint Shop today. We've decided that we will pick up on 1st March, so no rush!! Hope you get yours sooooon.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Weiss-Man said:


> My wife's car has a build date of 11th Jan (Monday) and has moved from Panel Shop yesterday to Paint Shop today. We've decided that we will pick up on 1st March, so no rush!! Hope you get yours sooooon.


Thats identical to mine we are going thru together. I'm collecting mine as soon as I am able tho i'm too impatient. :mrgreen:


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I would be interested in whether any other people with build week 51 have got their car yet. I know SpaceMonkey's is at the dealer. My car is coming via Emden.


Picked it up this morning! Check out the show us your mk3 TT pages. Its amazing - blown away by how good it is. You won't be disappointed!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

F1SpaceMonkey said:


> TTmad Chick said:
> 
> 
> > I would be interested in whether any other people with build week 51 have got their car yet. I know SpaceMonkey's is at the dealer. My car is coming via Emden.
> ...


That does not help my waiting excitement F1SpaceMonkey [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

Nor mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] 
It looks great!


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> Nor mine [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> It looks great!


Thanks - i just want to keep driving it.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Weiss-Man said:
> 
> 
> > My wife's car has a build date of 11th Jan (Monday) and has moved from Panel Shop yesterday to Paint Shop today. We've decided that we will pick up on 1st March, so no rush!! Hope you get yours sooooon.
> ...


Don't blame you, sure if my wife will be pacing up and down like a caged lion once she knows it's in the country!!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Mine in Assembly now....yay.


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> Mine in Assembly now....yay.


Ditto, hope there are no factory workers piss ups planned for tomorrow night


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Weiss-Man said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > Mine in Assembly now....yay.
> ...


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

swanny78 said:


> Mine in Assembly now....yay.


Same here, our cars are being born on the same day as it were. :lol: 8)


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Exciting stuff. I'm hoping I can pick up from dealer before end of Jan. What do you reckon.?


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Aiming for 1st Feb tbh so I don't waste a full Tax month if I was to pick it up this month. Plus I have to do weekend work on the 23rd so any time after that then I would hope a 1st Feb registration would be recommended by the dealer.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

In QC now [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

swanny78 said:


> In QC now [WHITE SMILING FACE]


Just checked status of my wife's car, and thought of you!! Logged in to update, and you'd beaten me to it.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

swanny78 said:


> In QC now [WHITE SMILING FACE]


Ha just checked and same here, if yours leaves QC before mine then I will get paranoid about mine.  :lol:


----------



## Weiss-Man (Nov 13, 2015)

Picture the scene. Hans, this ones got a broken wing mirror casing. [email protected]%k it, just take one off of that one there, no one will know!!


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Nooooo!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Weiss-Man said:


> Picture the scene. Hans, this ones got a broken wing mirror casing. [email protected]%k it, just take one off of that one there, no one will know!!


 Ill get a Sepnag Blue car with a white wing mirror ;-)


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

TTMad Chic have you heard anything yet or is it still in Germany?


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I have just visited Youraudi and it is in the UK   

I spoke to my salesperson yesterday and she told me the factory shuts for 2 weeks at Christmas and there are no shipments. This is why it has taken so long.

Really excited!


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I have just visited Youraudi and it is in the UK
> 
> I spoke to my salesperson yesterday and she told me the factory shuts for 2 weeks at Christmas and there are no shipments. This is why it has taken so long.
> 
> Really excited!


excellent good news,... I'm excited for you.


----------



## F1SpaceMonkey (Nov 21, 2015)

TTmad Chick said:


> I have just visited Youraudi and it is in the UK
> 
> I spoke to my salesperson yesterday and she told me the factory shuts for 2 weeks at Christmas and there are no shipments. This is why it has taken so long.
> 
> Really excited!


Good news, i'll await the pics when you pick it up.


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Still in QC [WEARY FACE]


----------



## TTmad Chick (Jan 18, 2010)

I sympathise


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Left QC now, it's on it's way...yay. [WHITE SMILING FACE]


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

swanny78 said:


> I can only assume Xmas has delayed it, I would have expected it before now. Most other forums looks to be about a week to 10 days from factory to dealer. Very odd.


Nope it can take up to 29 days from factory to dealer. I work in fleet at an Audi garage.


----------



## david.beeston (Oct 10, 2015)

Mine went out of QC on 15 January and is currently marked as being on its way to the dealer. I figure its a few more days at most, so 2 weeks from coming out of QC and getting at the dealer seems probable in my case.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

TTimi said:


> swanny78 said:
> 
> 
> > I can only assume Xmas has delayed it, I would have expected it before now. Most other forums looks to be about a week to 10 days from factory to dealer. Very odd.
> ...


Hope not mine came out of QC last Weds and dealer told to put my private plate onto retention today ready to transfer over for possible pick end of next week.

Oh well we'll see. Not entered UK yet so checking shipping forecast again in case it is on the boat.


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

From leaving the factory to port it can take up to 5 days.

From port to the UK it can take up to two weeks.

When in the UK the car must be called off and delivered to the dealer which takes three days.

The dealer then needs to PDI the car and order plates to put on. This can take up to a week.


----------



## ChadW (May 2, 2003)

Lets hope it is 2-3 weeks from QC for me then. In no real rush but guess if it is after next week I will have to faff about getting my old plates put on the current car. :roll:


----------



## TTimi (Jan 26, 2016)

To be fair my mate has ordered a TT that was buildweek 3 (18th Jan), and his car will be here tomorrow!

Two more of us ordered TT's from bw3 also but are waiting till 1st March to pick ours up, but we could both get ours as early as Monday.

So basically there is no set date, it could be 10 days, it could be 30.


----------

